# Vizsla puppy- so nice



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

He is beautiful.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a cutie!! Love the name - that's what I was going to name my second dog (when I ever get one)...

He is so adorable!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I LOVE Vizsals!!! My daughter has a 1 year old Vizsla named Gemma....she got her at 8 weeks from a breeder here in GA. Gemma is such a sweetheart!! They are my second favorite kind of dog!!!! Here are some pictures of them. (hope its ok to add Gemma!)


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Adorable little body! oh my


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Awww, Gemma is gorgeous! This is the first Viszla I have trained for/with someone, and I am truly impressed with the temperament, stability, and athleticism of the pup. He came from a breeder in Colorado.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I adore Vizslas!! What a beautiful puppy!! 

And Gemma has grown into such a cutie pie as well


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

My SIL has a Vizsla, she's around 1 y.o. and her name is Sara. She's a beautiful, sweet dog.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Thanks!! I think Vizsals rank a CLOSE second to Goldens! They are sooo sweet and so athletic!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Beautiful dog and beautiful photos! You have such a talent in photography, Jill. 

I have only met 1 viszla before but I think they are so stunning and they look so intelligent.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Aww. Scout made friends with a viszla puppy last year at her first dog show


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I wonder if Vizsla's have many health issues? I can't believe how little I know about the breed. River and his big sis Brooke are the only two I've gotten to know.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

River and Brooke? I love matching names like that! I was so excited when I found out Ranger's flat coat friend's name was Scout...

i'm such a loser.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

There is a breeder up this way so we run into them often....they always seem to look so serious.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Ljilly28 said:


> I wonder if Vizsla's have many health issues? I can't believe how little I know about the breed. River and his big sis Brooke are the only two I've gotten to know.


I'd be interested to learn more about this too if anyone has information. Bogey trains with two wonderful vizlas that are incredibly smart and athletic. They are great fun to watch in obedience and agility.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Ill have to ask my daughter about health issues...she saw them on that show Dogs 101 and fell in love! She researched and found a breeder here in GA. I love Gemma...she is sooo fast and athletic and soooo sweet...they have the nick name Velcro Dogs and it fits perfectly.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

My vet who owns the vizslas loves goldens except for the health fears- she can't take the trauma of owning one anymore, which is why she switched over to vizslas. That made me curious about them:if they really are so much healthier? The pup I've been training is very sporty and intelligent; it is like he came preloaded with developed attention. LibertyME is right too- he much more serious than most puppies.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

A colleague of mine has a vizsla, Bono. He's about 1,5 years old, and is a great dog! She did use to tell me during the first year or so that she had him, that he was quit a hand full, very energetic dogs


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I have a friend who is now retired from Breeding Vizslas. From what she has told me, they are a healthy breed. She also Bred Irish Setters, which she loved but stopped breeding because cancer kept popping up in her dogs. 

Vizslas do have a very serious look about them, even as puppies. They are beautiful dogs.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh I love Vizsla's they are so cute! I haven't been able to find any breeders in Ontario for them but I think when I eventually get Tyson a playmate it might be a Vizsla or if his mom is still breeding maybe an actual brother or at least half brother  lol


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

What a gorgeous puppy! My old neighbors have a Viszla and while she's hyper (the owner's fault, they do not exercise her) she is so sweet and really one of the few dogs Flora ever gravitated to, which says a lot! Nice dogs.


----------

